# Drastic Downsizing



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Have you 'drastically downsized' in your life?

Like going from a 4000 sq ft home on 5 acres to a 1100 sq ft apartment in the middle of the community?

Can you give me a snap shot of what to expect (mentally, emotionally, reality please) that you personally experienced?


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

My rule is if I haven't used it in the last year and it isn't a prep...it needs a new home.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Connect with your inner minimalist!! You can do it!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

TxMex has a good rule of thumb. However it's like getting rid of stuff even when you aren't moving. Invariably you'll get rid of something you'll have need soon after.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Am I correct in that this is 1100 square feet for a single person? That would be upsizing for us.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

in 2012 we moved from a house in a development of 1/3 acre lots, 4 bedrooms, 3 bath, finished basement, etc. to 5+ acres, 3 bedroom (or 1 BR, 1 pantry and 1 closet, lol), 1 bathroom 120 yo farm house. We went through the big house, opened closets, cabinets, storage spaces, etc. , put stickies on everything we were taking (furniture, canning supplies, etc.). Next, boys/wives came through with their colored stickies- if you want it, sticky it. Then close friends, and finally our Bible Study group. One weekend- everybody had to come & get their stuff, - everything not picked up went to charity or into the trash - no take-backs, no holds. If we hadn't used it or didn't specifically buy it for the new property - it went. Did we sometimes wish we had kept some things - yep, but in the big scheme of things, no big problems.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Craigslist is your friend  

Go ahead and decide which big things aren't making the trip and sell them. As a person who has more cross country moves under her belt than I really like to admit.....I recommend selling most big things. I find that it is more cost effective to sell big items and buy new or good used items when I get to my new place. You can use a much smaller moving truck, won't need as much help to load and unload, the smaller truck will take less fuel. Sometimes this is also a bit of a cleansing. There are no old memories associated with the new stuff.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

TxMex said:


> Craigslist is your friend
> 
> Go ahead and decide which big things aren't making the trip and sell them. As a person who has more cross country moves under her belt than I really like to admit.....I recommend selling most big things. I find that it is more cost effective to sell big items and buy new or good used items when I get to my new place. You can use a much smaller moving truck, won't need as much help to load and unload, the smaller truck will take less fuel. Sometimes this is also a bit of a cleansing. There are no old memories associated with the new stuff.


Not meant to be argumentative, but for a lady on her own, I would suggest she steer clear of Craigslist...just this week an elderly couple was found murdered after contact through CL. CL seems to lend itself to criminal activity. 
Some say if you haven't used an item for a year or so, it's probably safe to discard it. I'd say more like six months. Assemble all your important papers in one bin and then shred, shred, shred the rest. Any receipt older than three months is redundant. (Notable exceptions of course being legal documents and tax records) By that time the applicable activity will have shown up on your bank statement. Clothes...get rid of as much as possible. Clothing in America is dirt cheap. You can replenish your wardrobe wherever you end up. Food...'eat down', give it away, compost it, dispose of it, but don't MOVE it. 
I moved recently and spent the month prior to the big day sorting through everything. And when I say everything, I mean everything! Every room, closet, cupboard, dresser, drawer, bin....literally everything and made decisions then and there. Then I boxed, taped and labelled clearly. It made the move so much easier. And, funny thing, when I began to unpack, there were still items I ended up giving away!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wlover said:


> Am I correct in that this is 1100 square feet for a single person? That would be upsizing for us.


Incorrect.
4 adults and 2 dogs


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh, trust me, it's not the "stuff" I am worried about. I am the PURGE QUEEN

I am talking more the emotional / mental side of the downsize, location change, completely different lifestyle we have lived the last 25 years....


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Oh, trust me, it's not the "stuff" I am worried about. I am the PURGE QUEEN
> 
> I am talking more the emotional / mental side of the downsize, location change, completely different lifestyle we have lived the last 25 years....



I divorced about 10 years ago and ended up with a corporate job and a tiny loft. 

I found that it helped a lot to look upon it as the path I needed to take to move on to new and exciting adventures in my life. 

I do feel it's human nature to want our life to be what it was and I did too, once in a while but kept focused on personal growth, healing myself and move past that transition phase into a comfortable and satisfying life. 

You're a strong lady and I'm very sure you will find the direction and focus you need to move toward better things.


----------



## stef (Sep 14, 2002)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Oh, trust me, it's not the "stuff" I am worried about. I am the PURGE QUEEN
> 
> I am talking more the emotional / mental side of the downsize, location change, completely different lifestyle we have lived the last 25 years....


No matter how much you've already mourned over the painful changes in your life up to this point, it's inevitable you're going to carry some emotional 'baggage' with you wherever/whenever you move. That's just human nature. 

From someone who has moved frequently, may I suggest you keep a firm hand on your emotions and expectations in ref to the new location? Don't be in any rush to expect or attach emotional significance to anything the first year or so. Be willing let your focus be on the natural progression of events and easing into the new location and all its indigenous peculiarities. Take care of the practical responsibilities...even just getting around and familiarizing yourself with the locale. For better or worse (sic), it took the previous twenty-five years to be who and what you now are...you can't expect different from a new location. And, sorry to say, there are no shortcuts. **


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Oops, sorry. I totally misunderstood the issue. Mentally, I can say I struggled in some areas. I found times I felt claustrophobic and, going from big to small - there were times the first winter when I felt like we were stepping on each other. We struggled early on with one bathroom that doubles as the laundry room (think - stomach flu ). I've adjusted over time and I would not go back. Best of luck, sorry I missed the point the first time.


----------



## RedEarth (Sep 21, 2005)

I agree with WR in focusing on it being a path toward new positive things. Attitude and expectations really make a big difference. Focus on the new positives that come with the downsizing, and when a negative comes in view, frame it with the awareness of how this move and the changes are taking you into a positive healthy new territory of freedom.

I don't know if this next thing could help you or not, but just in case- I love cooking and other hobbies that can lead to wishing for more and more space. I also clean a house that's over 9,000 square feet with a kitchen half the size of my house, so I get reminders of how nice that space could be. Last fall I started looking at pictures of tiny, functional and attractive houses from the small house movement. There is some charm to the simplicity, and although I have no plans to go that extreme route, giving thought to the virtues and appeal of smaller living gave me better appreciation of my sufficiently sized, non large scale home.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Oh, my! You've hit a nerve here. I have the month of Feb to go thru, discard, give away and pack up STUFF in preparation for my upcoming move to a smaller farm and house in another state. DH & I moved here 11 years ago with two combined households of STUFF. (He died a year later.) Yes, there are some emotional tweaks as some of the accumulation goes out the door, never to be seen again, but at the same time it is rather refreshing to rid myself of STUFF that only weighs me down.


----------



## qtkitty (Apr 17, 2005)

When I moved into a trailer in nc. It was quite the culture shock, but it was also a Latino community. I had kids walk right in and go all around the house. When I was a kid you knocked and waited for someone to answer and asked to come in. 

Also being closer to your family will be more difficult. If you need to share a bathroom it is food to set up a mirror and small table to use for 'primping'. Bathroom and kitchen seem to be the two spots in the house where people tend to bump into each other and feel like more space is needed.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Right?


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I clicked New Posts and read threads Drastic Downsizing followed by Anyone eat groundhogs.

That is downsizing but it's all a state of mind. If that is what was served, I would eat it. Less is more...and more...

I am eating a dried fig because I thought the round package looked interesting in the store. I would trade it for a groundhog.


----------



## billinwv (Sep 27, 2013)

Just did it this last year. Sold 90 acres with 7200 sq. ft. log home. Moved to 6.5 acres with 1800 sq. ft. brick rancher. 300 mile move. Sold all equipment and was able to replace for less because I didn't need the larger types. Sold and gave away lots of furniture and extra stuff. This paid for the movers. Moved all the livestock except poultry, new owners wanted them. I have replaced a few things I didn't think I would need. Acreage is perfect in that I only really used about this much of the other place. House is still a little claustrophobic even after 6 months. The peace of mind from freeing up capital and greatly reduced maintenance(logs are expensive and time consuming) has been well worth it.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been in that process and it is a lot harder then you would think. Or easier said then done, which ever way you care to look at it. 

This is what I have been doing. Going through each room and cleaning, when I find something I don't need I add it to the pile. If it is big then I have been taking a picture of it and putting it on FB and selling it. I have also made piles for a soon to be garage sale. Also made a pile for Goodwill. THEN what I don't need right now and can pack I have been putting away in a storage shed I rented in town. The items I have put in the storage shed I want for the new place but they don't fit the current house theme. For example, right now my daycare is like a country school house. But when I move it will be like something out of Cabelas. I have saved the items from my kids room because it will fit the Cabelas look perfectly and it will keep them close to my hearts when I move. That is what is in my storage shed. Sell, sell, sell. And keep the money for something fun.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Oh, trust me, it's not the "stuff" I am worried about. I am the PURGE QUEEN
> 
> I am talking more the emotional / mental side of the downsize, location change, completely different lifestyle we have lived the last 25 years....


This is a hard one as well because emotionally we are tied to our current place. It is our homes and where we have built our memories. Look at it like it is a new adventure. Again that is easier said then done. I know I am looking forward to Chiloquin BUT I am also scared to death. It will mean complete life style change and a move from a area I have lived since I was 19. Friends, activities that I always don't won't be at my finger tips. So I will be making new friends and finding new ways to enjoy myself. Does this make sense and hit a nerve?


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

So, is this family, going along, or "new room mates". Family I don't see as it being a big problem. Room mates.... You will need to find your own little world....Bedroom. Downsize to the max. IF you have the whole house for your things, shouldn't be so hard. Stay busy with the things that "brought you to where you are" and bloom. There is a reason WHY you want change. The key is embracing "it", Heart and Soul....James


----------



## dodgesmammaw (Jun 19, 2013)

We moved from the 2000 sq ft home we had lived in for 27 years. We moved to our 800 sq ft lake cabin. It is wonderful. We spend much more time outdoors. We have a large garden area. It is so much easier to clean. I did not find it hard to part with lots of stuff. Nature, peace and quiet vs. stuff. No comparison. We have been here a few years now and can't imagine moving back to town.


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

If it makes you feel better I have 9 kids from 16 down to 8 mtd two adults and 3 dogs in a 1200 sf house. This includes all our stuff too. We have no outside storage. You can do this .


----------



## pattycake (May 16, 2010)

I am not a single but I read this forum because I like you guys. We are selling our home of 38 years that we built ourselves and on 5 acres that we have toiled and enjoyed. Our kids grew up here. We are very, very emotionally attached but I have developed serious health problems and we are moving to town. We are getting thru it by believing that God is in control and we trust Him to take our hand and lead us on. Good wishes to you Laura.


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

pattycake said:


> I am not a single but I read this forum because I like you guys. We are selling our home of 38 years that we built ourselves and on 5 acres that we have toiled and enjoyed. Our kids grew up here. We are very, very emotionally attached but I have developed serious health problems and we are moving to town. We are getting thru it by believing that God is in control and we trust Him to take our hand and lead us on. Good wishes to you Laura.



May God Bless You Patty. I pray Your health gets better, and best wishes on Your move too!


----------



## Twp.Tom (Dec 29, 2010)

I have always bee a little apprehensive (scared), when moving to a new place, or having major changes in Life, it's very natural to feel this way. Just continue to live right, and do the best you can Laura*, and everything else will fall into place. Think positive, and positive things will happen-Good Luck Laura*


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

pattycake said:


> I am not a single but I read this forum because I like you guys. We are selling our home of 38 years that we built ourselves and on 5 acres that we have toiled and enjoyed. Our kids grew up here. We are very, very emotionally attached but I have developed serious health problems and we are moving to town. We are getting thru it by believing that God is in control and we trust Him to take our hand and lead us on. Good wishes to you Laura.


I also read what you wrote and it pulled at my heart strings. I cannot imagine how many emotions you are going through right now. Best wishes to a new life and try to make the best of it. Prayers and thoughts for you and your families.


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Have you 'drastically downsized' in your life?
> 
> Like going from a 4000 sq ft home on 5 acres to a 1100 sq ft apartment in the middle of the community?
> 
> Can you give me a snap shot of what to expect (mentally, emotionally, reality please) that you personally experienced?


Downsized from 2500 sq. ft home w/3 car garage, 2 acres and a big storage building in a rural woods village to a 650sq ft (approx.) apartment in Dallas. 1000 miles from said village.

It took me a long time to stop having the feeling I was forgetting something. Living at home up north, there were a lot of things to do. Animals, stoking fires in winter, outside work in summer, gardening, etc, etc, etc. Something always needed to be cleaned and maintained.

Here, someone else does it and it takes me a couple of hours to deep clean and do all the laundry, rugs and linens.

I don't want to take over the thread with a lot of things but that was the main one that took a lot of getting used to. 

The second big thing was that everything was closer. What might take me a day on the weekend to do with errands....banking, post office, groceries, etc. Takes a couple of hours maybe if I draw it out.

The third big thing was that I found I have a lot of time to concentrate on just myself. This takes a lot emotionally. From releasing feelings of guilt and etc.

Fourth, I miss my family more than I miss the homes. One I grew up in and one I've had since I was 25. But maybe I am at an advantage as I haven't sold them so they are there to go back to if I want to. I'm sure that makes a difference.

I'm on year three and want to go back, however, last week it was between 65 and 80 during the day and back home it was -35 or something like that. It makes it look good down here in the winter at least. 

The thing I think that "saves" me is email and phone communication and the fact that I am happy doing my own thing, not worrying as much about everyone at home as much as I was.

On the upside, I have been able to do things here that I would not be able to do if I stayed. Including supporting my mother and my daughter financially and paying for my daughter's university.

All in all it has been a good thing emotionally, spiritually and financially for me. I think the emotional and spiritual growth has done wonders for me. It's hard to face yourself and grow....being alone for the first time in my life physically (had my daughter at 17) has taught me a lot and also has let me relax because I am removed from the daily "drama" while everyone else figures out how to support themselves that way instead of having me there to literally take care of everything.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I gave away almost everything I had one time. Had a livingroom set that I had just recently bought, some things passed down from my folks, everything but the bare minimum. Went from a 3 bedroom/3bath house to one room. It hurt at first, but got easier as time went on. I realized at some point that it's all just STUFF. Very shortly afterward I couldn't remember a whole lot of what I gave away, and there was really only ONE THING that I missed and wished I had kept. 

I vowed to never again be so attached to my belongings. If a fire devoured everything I had now, I'd be alright except for pictures that can't be replaced.
It is very cleansing to purge yourself and keep what is REALLY important. One of my resolutions this year is to buy only what I REALLY love and want to keep over the long haul. Not tons of junk from the thrift store, which I was prone to do. If it's useful, needed, or I can see myself with it for a very long time, I'll get it. I want to only own things that I really appreciate.
I recently bought myself a new purse which I never do. I had several cheap ones in my closet, but now I just carry the one. I don't need 10, just one that's functional and that I really like. I put a great deal of thought into the one I chose at the store. Security probably thought I was hovering around so long in that department so as to STEAL one! Hahaha

I think a good purging is actually GOOD for us.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

!i have had to swear off shopping at thrift stores - very hard for me to do, but absolutely necessary!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I have always been a minimalist.
For a few years, I started gathering 'homesteady things'......but nothing out of control.

When I filed for divorce the first time; I put stuff in storage, and purged.
When it looked like we were going to work it out; I moved all the stuff in storage BACK home, but purged again before it came back home.
When I filed for divorce April 2014, I purged AGAIN as I put it all back in storage.
Then I purged the house so I could put it on the market.
Over Christmas break, I went to my storage, and purged, yet again 
(I had not seen or used anything in storage for 6 months, so I said "let's get rid of the big stuff" while my son was home).
This week, we are moving, so Sunday, I purged AGAIN.

My oldest and I said "we are going to purge to a gypsy lifestyle". 
Keep only what can fit in your car.

My 'preps' take up the entire dining area in my apartment. That is the one thing that I have not / will not purge.

When I move to Florida this summer? My goal is to be able to fit everything we own in a 10 foot U-Haul.

If i make it through the next two weeks, really; I can do ANYTHING


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I'm still purging! This is a well-established, producing farm, and I've been a long-time prepper, too. SO MUCH STUFF! And I need to have it all done & ready to go by month's end. Wish us both fortitude and strength and good luck, Laura!


----------



## Solar Geek (Mar 14, 2014)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Have you 'drastically downsized' in your life?
> 
> Like going from a 4000 sq ft home on 5 acres to a 1100 sq ft apartment in the middle of the community?
> 
> Can you give me a snap shot of what to expect (mentally, emotionally, reality please) that you personally experienced?


We have moved 16 times but never like the one below. (Most recent)

2900 sq ft log home that we built on 3 acres with organic garden, great neighbors and across street from a lake -- to living downtown in the Loop in Chicago (for DH's work) in 920 sq ft with 2 kids both places. We did choose the Loop over the suburbs so he could walk to work and we could sell 1 car (2 years old so got $$$ for it).

*Very tough.* So many tears leaving kid's HS, our parish, friends, lifestyle, and VIEWS! 

Some very little advice:

1. New place will NEVER be the old place. Mourn, grieve, rant but embrace the differences. Did I hate having to now pick up dog poop in a bag? Yes but I loved the freedom of walking literally EVERYWHERE and only driving 2 minutes for groceries.

2. We knew some people in Chicago but it was very lonely for me for a long time. Friends I had made when we previously lived in suburbs were all working during the day. Suburbs would have been worse as DH was home in 10 minutes or less and I could walk the riverwalk with dog to meet him. Loved the night life and tried to very economically take part in the various restaurants, events, etc.

3. Huge advantage of Chicago - I am Catholic and there is a Mass within 2 miles of where we lived about every hour. Daily Mass was the best thing of the entire 5 years there.

4. We tried to visit the old home area and friends and school/parish which all had a lake very nearby alot. So much so that acquaintances would comment "I thought you were moving" for over 2 years. Guess we haunted it- kids just couldn't let it go even tho 1 was in college in Chicago and other in new HS. Probably a mistake but DH's family lived there so had to go to visit them.

Left our old boat at old neighbor's dock each year for 3 years and then finally moved it up to near land. The last ride on that lake was solid tears. 

Not sure if that was like slowly pulling off a bandage over and over for the 5 years. We only lasted 5 months in Chicago before I begged to buy land in WI. We started looking at parcels - saw 45+, and bought raw land in WI 10 months after moving. So at least we had hope. 

5. JOIN everything. I did not right away and when I finally did, I made some friends and now both our DDs were/are getting married through our Chicago Church even tho 1 is in MI and other in WI!!! We also still use Chicago as our central location for family stuff as it is 8.5 hours from our place to DD in MI and 2.5 to DD in Milwaukee - that way we keep making good memories there. 

6. Discipline your mind to not dwell on the old place's great times too much. Stop the 'movie' in your mind from playing - it is rose colored. Look for all of the best the new place has to offer - FL has great cheap seafood, great weather (my mom and sister/BIL have lived there over 30 years so very familiar with it), fun free stuff to do, great places to visit for cheap. Lots of outdoor activity and very little cold weather. 

Ok, wishing you all the best.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

No. I am still upsizing as opportunities arise.

One day I plan to downsize but only from my current digs to an urn in our family burial plot.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Ugh. *ALL* I did today was to take the trash up to the corner for weekly pickup, take care of morning milking & feeding chores, drive into a nearby town for an adjustment @ the chiropractor's (sciatica), went to the Post Office to mail off some very important papers, picked up CD & T and a bag of dog food at the feed store, picked up a few items @ the grocery store, came home & picked up the mail, collected eggs, took care of evening feeding chores, stoked the fire box on the wood stove (several times!), made Pice de Gallo, and fixed up paperwork for the transfer of three registered goats tomorrow. So, why is it, that by 6:30 PM, all I want to do is go to bed and SLEEP???

Oh, and I dropped off three trash bags full of "donations" @ the thrift store.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Helped a friend move last fall, why does a single person need three big TVs? The amount of things we loaded that were excess or just dead weight was unbelievable. Most of it has been moved multiple times, clothes no longer worn, junk her kid had drug home and never seen again.

We are getting better at getting rid of stuff but have a long way to go, and no plans of moving.

I think my wife has a key to the back door of the thrift store to unload things, they do keep jeans for her when they thin their inventory down, she makes quilts from them.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

People have more than one TV or none at all because that is what they want to do.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Shrek said:


> No. I am still upsizing as opportunities arise.
> 
> One day I plan to downsize but only from my current digs to an urn in our family burial plot.


Hope you will delay your urnnings.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Shrek said:


> People have more than one TV or none at all because that is what they want to do.


I agree, but they sell nice flat screens now to replace the big boxy projection tvs.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

AH, now we have to get rid of things that are old, but work well, because they are big. Am I a hoarder?

....James


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am ready to live the gypsy life style.
I am thinking about selling my Nutri-Mill and all my buckets of wheat.

When I move to Florida, and if the girls go with me, everything thing we own will fit in a 10 foot moving van. Ultimately, I would like for it all to fit in a Cargo Van.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I am simply stunned.....I really prided myself on being a purger.......


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am ready to live the gypsy life style.
> I am thinking about selling my Nutri-Mill and all my buckets of wheat.
> 
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> I am simply stunned.....I really prided myself on being a purger.......


I'm sure extra things reproduce just like rabbits.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You are all over the place. Eat ever thing you can, no use hauling it. Keep only what has real meaning. Careful OR you will lose the hope you have had, don't never lose hope, what would be left. When ever thing is said and done, you only have memories, best if they ain't all bad....James

P.S. And I am only half joking, you don't want to end up worse than old Bill. He does have his "farm equipment". lol.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Little girl I worked with about 10 years ago is an up an coming urban homesteader.
She's a stay at home mommy with a heart as big as TX and passionate about homesteady things.

I think I will give her all of my canning jars and spare dehydrator and water bather; all of my magazines and books. She will use them, and put them to good use.

((I am friends w her on FB and I swear it's like standing outside of myself, watching, myself, 10 years ago.........I pray her story ends in "happily ever after"))

The NutriMill and wheat I just don't want to look at. It takes up valuable space, and I could use the $$.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

We've been packing & loading really fast; too fast for me to truly make decisions on what to jettison and what to keep. I'm afraid I'll have to sift through all my crap again when I unpack. Who knew one human being could amass so much STUFF???!!!


----------



## krackin (Nov 2, 2014)

Best you re-think on moving to FL.


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

One of my criteria as I purge (thanks Laura) my house is - If I were to move, could I in good conscious have friends or family help me move this? Applies to little things and big stuff.

I've helped people move and then the stuff just sits, never used, some still in a box.


----------



## TxHorseMom (Feb 21, 2011)

If I am understanding your question correctly, I will try to answer it. After losing our 2400sqft home and 25 acres, barns etc in a wildfire 4 years ago, we downsized, and I mean drastically. We started out renting a 3/2 duplex. It was a place to go quickly that would accept my English Mastiff. Big mistake. I hated it. Tiny yard, people right on top of you. (It felt like.). I worked nights and the people on the other side had 4 boys under the age of four. Not a good mix. We then rented a mobile home. It was better, I could at least sleep, but we wanted a place that was ours, you know? So, since we had very little left, we thought about it and realized we could go anywhere we wanted. In the 3 years we were renting all 3 of our kids moved out on their own so we decided to move closer to my parents so we could be there fo them if they needed us. So we bought a little 2/1 on a 1/3 acre lot. We have woods beside us on one side and also behind us, so we don't feel so closed in. It wasn't expensive, and will be paid off in 5 years. There are some days I miss my horses, chickens and pigs. But I then remember the feed bills. I don't miss cleaning the big house, and I don't miss the electric bills trying to heat and cool it. We've been fixing up our little house and have found out we can upgrade to things like granite counter tops, tile and wood floors because we don't need as much of it like you do in a big house. I still have a garden, but it's much smaller. (And more manageable). We also found out with all of our bills being smaller or cut out entirely,(horse feed etc) we have more disposable income. We also are not tied down like we were with the ranch and animals, so we have been traveling more. As a matter of fact, we booked a cruise just tonight!! So, to answer your question, it does take some adjusting to, but if you look at it as a glass half full, it can be just as good.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

tamarackreg said:


> One of my criteria as I purge (thanks Laura) my house is - If I were to move, could I in good conscious have friends or family help me move this? Applies to little things and big stuff.
> 
> I've helped people move and then the stuff just sits, never used, some still in a box.


But it is already boxed for the next move. I'm sure I've moved things that hadn't been unboxed for three moves.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

When I packed stuff to go in storage 7 months ago the boxes I packed that "may not make the cut" I put a HUGE black X on the box. 
That way I KNEW I needed to open it and go thru it before it landed on the moving truck to Florida!!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

I left an electric frying pan in the trunk of my car once, when moving. It was six months before I found it there, so decided to see just how LONG I could keep it there and not need it. A little over two years later, I just carried it on out to the trash. 

That also may say something about my cooking.

Mon


----------

